# Creare una famiglia



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2019)

Quando si hanno figli e poi crescono non ci si aspetta altro che creino una loro famiglia.
La famiglia è casa, il luogo dove si può essere se stessi, tutti. È dove  tutti i membri possono dire di essere ombrosi, tristi o allegri sapendo di essere accolti.
La coppia che deve essere amorosa si apre alla creazione della vita dei figli e si arricchisce da questa esperienza grandiosa.
Come si fa a considerare la presenza dei figli solo una fatica, una distrazione da altri argomenti e interessi? 
I figli sono la cosa più bella che si possa fare.
E creare la casa è un lavoro quotidiano, ma bellissimo.
Non è per tutti? Non c’è obbligo, ma, se si fa, come si fa a considerare questo come un ostacolo alla realizzazione di sé e della coppia?


----------



## danny (26 Marzo 2019)

Bel discorso sulla carta.
Nella realtà, negare le esigenze della coppia concentrandosi soprattutto sulla famiglia porta inevitabilmente alle conseguenze che io e te abbiamo vissuto sulla nostra pelle.
Possiamo considerare immaturi i partner, difenderci attraverso il giudizio, fatto sta che abbiamo fallito.
Ripartire da questa considerazione e ridefinire i nostri parametri di valutazione degli altri è essenziale per stare bene con noi stessi.
Serve a fare scelte più attente a preservare anche le nostre esigenze.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Bel discorso sulla carta.
> Nella realtà, negare le esigenze della coppia concentrandosi soprattutto sulla famiglia porta inevitabilmente alle conseguenze che io e te abbiamo vissuto sulla nostra pelle.
> Possiamo considerare immaturi i partner, difenderci attraverso il giudizio, fatto sta che abbiamo fallito.
> Ripartire da questa considerazione e ridefinire i nostri parametri di valutazione degli altri è essenziale per stare bene con noi stessi.
> Serve a fare scelte più attente a preservare anche le nostre esigenze.


Ma la coppia è dentro la famiglia, la famiglia è produzione della coppia!


----------



## Jacaranda (26 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma la coppia è dentro la famiglia, la famiglia è produzione della coppia!


Sono molto d’accordo e credo che si debba imparare, se non si e’ stati in grado  di “sentirlo” subito...
Io ho sempre avuto fame di famiglia...ma mi sentivo sola in questo progetto e i miei figli ne risentivano ..
Ora mio marito sembra abbia capito (o imparato)  ... e questo produce effetti fenomenali sulla qualità della vita di tutti


----------



## Foglia (26 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quando si hanno figli e poi crescono non ci si aspetta altro che creino una loro famiglia.
> La famiglia è casa, il luogo dove si può essere se stessi, tutti. È dove  tutti i membri possono dire di essere ombrosi, tristi o allegri sapendo di essere accolti.
> La coppia che deve essere amorosa si apre alla creazione della vita dei figli e si arricchisce da questa esperienza grandiosa.
> Come si fa a considerare la presenza dei figli solo una fatica, una distrazione da altri argomenti e interessi?
> ...


Ho una idea molto semplice.
Muove dalla premessa che i figli sono anche una fatica. A meno di non volerli per giocarci quella oretta insieme e poi chi si è visto si è visto. Salvo poi verificare che non funziona così.
Ma siamo alle solite.
I figli sono amplificatori di quello che c'è già in casa.
Ragion per cui se in casa c'è accoglienza e collaborazione e ascolto, i figli amplificheranno quelle presenze.
Se in casa si lavora  per esclusione (anche dalla fatica) coi figli poi va di conseguenza.


----------



## Jacaranda (26 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Bel discorso sulla carta.
> Nella realtà, negare le esigenze della coppia concentrandosi soprattutto sulla famiglia porta inevitabilmente alle conseguenze che io e te abbiamo vissuto sulla nostra pelle.
> Possiamo considerare immaturi i partner, difenderci attraverso il giudizio, fatto sta che abbiamo fallito.
> Ripartire da questa considerazione e ridefinire i nostri parametri di valutazione degli altri è essenziale per stare bene con noi stessi.
> Serve a fare scelte più attente a preservare anche le nostre esigenze.


Non hai fallito tu ... lei non ha inteso il valore del dono ... capita... ma basta con il giustificare il non giustificabile...poi, se lei fosse la donna più felice del mondo, capirei...
E il dramma e’ che come single lo sarebbe stata ancora meno


----------



## danny (26 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma la coppia è dentro la famiglia, la famiglia è produzione della coppia!


Sono invece due cose ben distinte.
A me può anche piacere la famiglia, essere l'obiettivo della mia vita, ma devo trovare un partner che la pensi esattamente come me e che si senta appagato e felice dallo stare tutto il giorno con i figli.
Statisticamente ti posso dire che non è così facile.
Ragionerei sui numeri.
Questi mi dicono che le coppie si tradiscono o si lasciano dopo  1 o 2 figli.
Questa è la realtà.
Chiediamoci come mai. Il giudizio non serve a nulla. Capire può invece essere utile.


----------



## oriente70 (26 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Bel discorso sulla carta.
> Nella realtà, negare le esigenze della coppia concentrandosi soprattutto sulla famiglia porta inevitabilmente alle conseguenze che io e te abbiamo vissuto sulla nostra pelle.
> Possiamo considerare immaturi i partner, difenderci attraverso il giudizio, fatto sta che abbiamo fallito.
> Ripartire da questa considerazione e ridefinire i nostri parametri di valutazione degli altri è essenziale per stare bene con noi stessi.
> Serve a fare scelte più attente a preservare anche le nostre esigenze.


Allora non ami [emoji41].


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ho una idea molto semplice.
> Muove dalla premessa che i figli sono anche una fatica. A meno di non volerli per giocarci quella oretta insieme e poi chi si è visto si è visto. Salvo poi verificare che non funziona così.
> Ma siamo alle solite.
> I figli sono amplificatori di quello che c'è già in casa.
> ...


Vero!
La fatica è comunque sempre presente quando sono piccoli. Io sognavo una giornata senza nulla da fare.
Ora vorrei tornare indietro.
Stanca ma felice 
Anche ora vederli è una meraviglia. Mi auguro che costruiscano una bella famiglia.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Sono invece due cose ben distinte.
> A me può anche piacere la famiglia, essere l'obiettivo della mia vita, ma devo trovare un partner che la pensi esattamente come me e che si senta appagato e felice dallo stare tutto il giorno con i figli.
> Statisticamente ti posso dire che non è così facile.
> Ragionerei sui numeri.
> ...


Non faccio altro che cercare di capire.
Purtroppo molti adulti restano bambini con fame di amore e di attenzione e fanno figli che resteranno affamati.


----------



## danny (26 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non faccio altro che cercare di capire.
> Purtroppo molti adulti restano bambini con fame di amore e di attenzione e fanno figli che resteranno affamati.


E torna il giudizio.
Lasciamolo perdere.
Facciamoci la domanda, che questa sì può essere utile:
Come si può conciliare la coppia e la famiglia in maniera da non arrivare a separarsi o a tradirsi?


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E torna il giudizio.
> Lasciamolo perdere.
> Facciamoci la domanda, che questa sì può essere utile:
> Come si può conciliare la coppia e la famiglia in maniera da non arrivare a separarsi o a tradirsi?


Avere un partner maturo


----------



## Jacaranda (26 Marzo 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ho una idea molto semplice.
> Muove dalla premessa che i figli sono anche una fatica. A meno di non volerli per giocarci quella oretta insieme e poi chi si è visto si è visto. Salvo poi verificare che non funziona così.
> Ma siamo alle solite.
> I figli sono amplificatori di quello che c'è già in casa.
> ...


È tutto un circolo vizioso ..il bene porta bene ...
Faccio un esempio: Se sei incinta e il marito ti lascia da sola con la tua gravidanza .. se se ne batte dei tuo ormoni... se non ti vede più bella ...tu cominci a vedere la maternità come qualcosa di meno positivo di quanto pensassi...poi arriva il figlio e lo si percepisce come fatica..lui arriva a casa sempre più tardi..tu sei sempre più arrabbiata ..e covi astio .e via discorrendo ...
Pensa alla stessa cosa impostata diversamente dal principio .... 
lei valorizzata , sentita amata ..restituisce amore...voglia di tornare a casa ...fatica condivisa =meno fatica ... 
oppure lei che non si scorda di avere un marito ....
Ci vuole impegno per ogni cosa potenzialmente bella ...invece ci si aspetta che tutto si materializzi grazie ad un improbabile folletto dei boschi


----------



## Foglia (26 Marzo 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> È tutto un circolo vizioso ..il bene porta bene ...
> Faccio un esempio: Se sei incinta e il marito ti lascia da sola con la tua gravidanza .. se se ne batte dei tuo ormoni... se non ti vede più bella ...tu cominci a vedere la maternità come qualcosa di meno positivo di quanto pensassi...poi arriva il figlio e lo si percepisce come fatica..lui arriva a casa sempre più tardi..tu sei sempre più arrabbiata ..e covi astio .e via discorrendo ...
> Pensa alla stessa cosa impostata diversamente dal principio ....
> lei valorizzata , sentita amata ..restituisce amore...voglia di tornare a casa ...fatica condivisa =meno fatica ...
> ...


E' cosi' :up:


----------



## danny (26 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Avere un partner maturo


Statisticamente hai bassissime probabilità di trovarlo, secondo i tuoi standard.


----------



## Jacaranda (26 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E torna il giudizio.
> Lasciamolo perdere.
> Facciamoci la domanda, che questa sì può essere utile:
> Come si può conciliare la coppia e la famiglia in maniera da non arrivare a separarsi o a tradirsi?


Investendo entrambi nella stessa direzione ..
Vedendo il potenziale..e lavorandoci con positività e altruismo ...perché, appunto, il bene porta bene.
Il concetto di maturità di cui parla Brunetta e’ molto vero....
Altrimenti si distrugge ...invece di costruire ...
Pensa agli anni sciupati ..se lei ci avesse messo impegno ..non sarebbe andata così ..e in fin dei conti cosa ha ottenuto ? Qualche scopata...perché poi al lato pratico non è cambiato niente ..siete entrambi sotto lo stesso tetto con vostra figlia ...
Bastava qualche abbraccio in più ..


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2019)

Un mio contatto fb scriveva l’altro giorno che invecchiando vedeva sempre più sul proprio volto quello dei suoi genitori e per questo amava il naso aquilino e le labbra sottili e gli occhi scuri...
Ecco invece i figli sono il nostro specchio lusinghiero che ci rimanda una immagine giovane, attuale, piena di potenzialità, ma rielaborate e vi troviamo la nostra bocca, ma il sorriso amato del partner e potenziano la vicinanza e l’intimità tra i due che si sono reincarnati in un’altra persona.


----------



## danny (26 Marzo 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> *Investendo entrambi nella stessa direzione ..*
> Vedendo il potenziale..e lavorandoci con positività e altruismo ...perché, appunto, il bene porta bene.
> Il concetto di maturità di cui parla Brunetta e’ molto vero....
> Altrimenti si distrugge ...invece di costruire ...
> ...


Il neretto è una risposta.


----------



## Foglia (26 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vero!
> La fatica è comunque sempre presente quando sono piccoli. Io sognavo una giornata senza nulla da fare.
> Ora vorrei tornare indietro.
> Stanca ma felice
> Anche ora vederli è una meraviglia. Mi auguro che costruiscano una bella famiglia.




Ho più sgravi di fatica adesso che non prima. Ma molti di più. E' abbastanza indicativo. Quello che prima non poteva tornare una sera per le 19.00 (UNA SERA, non sempre) ora vedi come muove il culo quando deve andare a prendere il figlio all'asilo. Il tempo se lo e' trovato facendo di necessità virtù. Questo intendo io. Prima non c'era nessun ascolto, quindi c'era una visione del figlio certamente più parziale. Tra le altre cose.


----------



## Jacaranda (26 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Statisticamente hai bassissime probabilità di trovarlo, secondo i tuoi standard.


Certo...ci sono basse probabilità ... 
perché in definitiva non siamo animali così intelligenti come crediamo... e ci facciamo del male ... pensando di farci del bene


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E torna il giudizio.
> Lasciamolo perdere.
> Facciamoci la domanda, che questa sì può essere utile:
> Come si può conciliare la coppia e la famiglia in maniera da non arrivare a separarsi o a tradirsi?





Jacaranda ha detto:


> Investendo entrambi nella stessa direzione ..
> Vedendo il potenziale..e lavorandoci con positività e altruismo ...perché, appunto, il bene porta bene.
> Il concetto di maturità di cui parla Brunetta e’ molto vero....
> Altrimenti si distrugge ...invece di costruire ...
> ...


Giustificare non è capire ed è peggio di giudicare.
Da un giudizio si può uscire rielaborando. La giustificazione inchioda al momento immaturo e distruttivo.


----------



## Jacaranda (26 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Il neretto è una risposta.


Eh si..altrimenti il problema non si porrebbe


----------



## Jacaranda (26 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Giustificare non è capire ed è peggio di giudicare.
> Da un giudizio si può uscire rielaborando. La giustificazione inchioda al momento immaturo e distruttivo.


Corretto


----------



## danny (26 Marzo 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Bastava qualche abbraccio in più ..


E' troppo tardi.
Pensare che una coppia possa superare indenne il passare del tempo è al massimo una speranza.
Non per tutti si concretizza.


----------



## Foglia (26 Marzo 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Investendo entrambi nella stessa direzione ..
> Vedendo il potenziale..e lavorandoci con positività e altruismo ...perché, appunto, il bene porta bene.
> Il concetto di maturità di cui parla Brunetta e’ molto vero....
> Altrimenti si distrugge ...invece di costruire ...
> ...


E' un principio, quello di andare nella stessa direzione, che vale per tutti.

Se io vedo nella bolletta da pagare una palla al piede che non vedo l'ora di scaricare all'altro  (e io mi godo però il piattino bello pronto e cucinato col gas), o vedo nel figlio quello che tornando a casa mi butta le braccia al collo col sorriso stampato in faccia  (però qualcun altro si è prima preso cura delle sue paturnie) non vado nella stessa direzione. E ben presto anche l'altra parte tratterà le fatiche come pesi. Il bene chiama il bene, e il male chiama il male. Verissimo. Infatti credo che quando le fatiche siano viste come il male  (e questo male non sia mai il proprio... Meglio rifilarlo come minimo alla coppia ), forse è meglio valutare seriamente di darsi una opportunità differente.


----------



## Jacaranda (26 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E' troppo tardi.
> Pensare che una coppia possa superare indenne il passare del tempo è al massimo una speranza.
> Non per tutti si concretizza.


Ora si...intendo prima ... prima di vedere grigio, prima di Intercettare ipotetiche insoddisfazioni, prima di considerare cacca il dono ricevuto (un marito fedele e amorevole, una figlia meravigliosa , una bella casa è un lavoro comodo)... invece di caricare di aspettative un ex bagnino imbolsito visto in pausa pranzo nei motel di periferia..
Eh si...sto giudicando ...


----------



## Jacaranda (26 Marzo 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> E' un principio, quello di andare nella stessa direzione, che vale per tutti.
> 
> Se io vedo nella bolletta da pagare una palla al piede che non vedo l'ora di scaricare all'altro  (e io mi godo però il piattino bello pronto e cucinato col gas), o vedo nel figlio quello che tornando a casa mi butta le braccia al collo col sorriso stampato in faccia  (però qualcun altro si è prima preso cura delle sue paturnie) non vado nella stessa direzione. E ben presto anche l'altra parte tratterà le fatiche come pesi. Il bene chiama il bene, e il male chiama il male. Verissimo. Infatti credo che quando le fatiche siano viste come il male  (e questo male non sia mai il proprio... Meglio rifilarlo come minimo alla coppia ), forse è meglio valutare seriamente di darsi una opportunità differente.


Si... tutto vero


----------



## danny (26 Marzo 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ora si...intendo prima ... prima di vedere grigio, prima di Intercettare ipotetiche insoddisfazioni, prima di considerare cacca il dono ricevuto (un marito fedele e amorevole, una figlia meravigliosa , una bella casa è un lavoro comodo)... invece di caricare di aspettative un ex bagnino imbolsito visto in pausa pranzo nei motel di periferia..
> Eh si*...sto giudicando* ...


Uhm, qui no.
Stai valutando...

E' andata così, Jaka.

Come disse Sciesa, Tirremm Innanz.


----------



## Jacaranda (26 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Uhm, qui no.
> Stai valutando...
> 
> E' andata così, Jaka.
> ...


Gia’ .... a volte va così .... 
ma... a volte si sottovalutano le proprie capacità di far cambiare le cose .....


----------



## Foglia (26 Marzo 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Si... tutto vero


Ma li vedo pure adesso in giro eh. Mariti (ma anche mogli, sia pure in percentuale sbilanciata) incazzosi perché non hanno voglia di stare al parco coi bimbi. Oppure impazienti (alcuni sclerati) di finire le compere dei vestitini (nei primi mesi, ma direi anche due anni), praticamente ogni 2x 3 ci sono vestiti che non vanno più.

Li vedi proprio con la faccia di chi vorrebbe trovarsi da tutt'altra parte.
Oh. Io ero arrivata al punto per cui le compere erano fatte per fare piacere a me. Al parco andavo da sola. E se una sera rincasava alle otto e trovava il piccolo ancora ad indugiare sulla pappa  (magari ero arrivata un po' in ritardo) aveva pure  "il becco" di farti il rimprovero.

Come si dice? In certi frangenti meglio soli...


----------



## danny (26 Marzo 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Gia’ .... a volte va così ....
> ma... a volte si sottovalutano le proprie capacità di far cambiare le cose .....


Non con lei, però.


----------



## danny (26 Marzo 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma li vedo pure adesso in giro eh. Mariti (ma anche mogli, sia pure in percentuale sbilanciata) incazzosi perché non hanno voglia di stare al parco coi bimbi. Oppure impazienti (alcuni sclerati) di finire le compere dei vestitini (nei primi mesi, ma direi anche due anni), praticamente ogni 2x 3 ci sono vestiti che non vanno più.
> 
> Li vedi proprio con la faccia di chi vorrebbe trovarsi da tutt'altra parte.
> Oh. Io ero arrivata al punto per cui le compere erano fatte per fare piacere a me. Al parco andavo da sola. E se una sera rincasava alle otto e trovava il piccolo ancora ad indugiare sulla pappa  (magari ero arrivata un po' in ritardo) aveva pure  "il becco" di farti il rimprovero.
> ...


Io mi ricordo anni bellissimi, tutto molto condiviso.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma li vedo pure adesso in giro eh. Mariti (ma anche mogli, sia pure in percentuale sbilanciata) incazzosi perché non hanno voglia di stare al parco coi bimbi. Oppure impazienti (alcuni sclerati) di finire le compere dei vestitini (nei primi mesi, ma direi anche due anni), praticamente ogni 2x 3 ci sono vestiti che non vanno più.
> 
> Li vedi proprio con la faccia di chi vorrebbe trovarsi da tutt'altra parte.
> Oh. Io ero arrivata al punto per cui le compere erano fatte per fare piacere a me. Al parco andavo da sola. E se una sera rincasava alle otto e trovava il piccolo ancora ad indugiare sulla pappa  (magari ero arrivata un po' in ritardo) aveva pure  "il becco" di farti il rimprovero.
> ...


Gli occhi liho anch’io e vedo famiglie che fanno una tristezza infinita trascinarsi nei parchi o al centro commerciale o chini sugli smartphone al ristorante.
Ma io penso che siano persone con proprio poco dentro. Pochi interessi, poco entusiasmo e poca curiosità  per il mondo, la vita, la natura, le diversità.


----------



## Divì (26 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E' troppo tardi.
> Pensare che una coppia possa superare indenne il passare del tempo è al massimo una speranza.
> Non per tutti si concretizza.


In base a quel che dici e a quello che si vede in giro, direi per nessuno. Se la variabile è il tempo che passa e la passione che si spegne (uso parole tue) se i figli rendono difficile se non impossibile restare coppia, se prima ci si prova senza un minimo di discernimento e scelta consapevole, tanto al massimo ci si molla....... Francamente per nessuno si potrebbe concretizzare. Si resterebbe in un limbo di rassegnazione, un ripiego magari corredato di "fidanzati" come dice [MENTION=7301]Jacaranda[/MENTION].


----------



## Foglia (26 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Gli occhi liho anch’io e vedo famiglie che fanno una tristezza infinita trascinarsi nei parchi o al centro commerciale o chini sugli smartphone al ristorante.
> Ma io penso che siano persone con proprio poco dentro. Pochi interessi, poco entusiasmo e poca curiosità  per il mondo, la vita, la natura, le diversità.


Bruni... Capita anche a me mentre sono al parco di sognare di essere a farmi un bagno lungo un'ora. Ma in alcuni percepisci... Non so come dire... La sistematicità dello scontento. Poco dentro? Non so. Sicuramente vedi che non vedono l'ora di liberarsi. Di fare altro. Ma non perché magari sono già in ballo da dieci ore, e ad una certa ti cala l'attenzione. Proprio un sistema. Per cui il parco è brutto, mentre andare col passeggino in una fiera di antiquariato affollata per due ore  (chissà perché tanti bimbi piccoli non ne trovi, o ne trovi per poco tempo) e' un modo per affermare che la tua  "vita" continua. Per imporla, sopra tutto. E fa niente se le tue passioni poco ci incastrano con le esigenze di un bimbo piccolo. Si deve essere  "sportivi". Tutti. Anche la madre che magari tra allattamento a richiesta e molto altro magari preferisce evitarsi quelli che diventano  "tour de force". E passa pure come quella che  "smorza", l'unità della famiglia. Per cui non si vede più una direzione: ma il parco vs la fiera. L'hobby ai quali gli altri devono assistere. Poco importa se io non posso farmene parte attiva, e sto sostanzialmente a fare la spola tra la macchina in cui allattare e la visione di te mentre ti pigli la tua boccata formalmente in famiglia.
Non va. Ma non è che non vado io perché non mi va di andare in un posto a girarmi i pollici, alla meglio parata, mentre ti aspetto. E che se non lo faccio sono la rovina della famiglia. Stare in famiglia non significa anzitutto stare nelle esigenze di tutti? E quali sono queste esigenze? Tre ore di macchina e altrettante di attesa la domenica? Altrimenti sei tu la colpa della disunione? La nemica della coppia? Quella che non vuole fare condividere al papà tempo col figlioletto? Eh.


----------



## Foglia (26 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Io mi ricordo anni bellissimi, tutto molto condiviso.


La condivisione e' bella appunto dove è condivisione. Non quando al posto di un figlio piccolo ti trovi a fare i conti con un adulto mai cresciuto.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2019)

Ma i genitori di quelle famiglie sbadiglianti erano coppie dialoganti con interesse per la vita?
Io ho qualche dubbio. 
Il fatto che [MENTION=7069]Foglia[/MENTION] non abbia mai visto carrozzine o passeggini ai mercati dell’antiquariato è perché sono poche le persone che hanno quell’interesse (e soldi per non essere inevitabilmente frustrati dal giro) ed è così per tutto.
Si può andare al cinema e a teatro o nei musei o mostre anche se si hanno figli, in alcuni casi utilizzando parenti o babysitter, ma spesso con i bambini.
Usare i figli come giustificazione per la non comunicazione è paradossale!


----------



## Jacaranda (26 Marzo 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma li vedo pure adesso in giro eh. Mariti (ma anche mogli, sia pure in percentuale sbilanciata) incazzosi perché non hanno voglia di stare al parco coi bimbi. Oppure impazienti (alcuni sclerati) di finire le compere dei vestitini (nei primi mesi, ma direi anche due anni), praticamente ogni 2x 3 ci sono vestiti che non vanno più.
> 
> Li vedi proprio con la faccia di chi vorrebbe trovarsi da tutt'altra parte.
> Oh. Io ero arrivata al punto per cui le compere erano fatte per fare piacere a me. Al parco andavo da sola. E se una sera rincasava alle otto e trovava il piccolo ancora ad indugiare sulla pappa  (magari ero arrivata un po' in ritardo) aveva pure  "il becco" di farti il rimprovero.
> ...


Ma adesso..lui...è soddisfatto ?


----------



## Foglia (26 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma i genitori di quelle famiglie sbadiglianti erano coppie dialoganti con interesse per la vita?
> Io ho qualche dubbio.
> Il fatto che [MENTION=7069]Foglia[/MENTION] non abbia mai visto carrozzine o passeggini ai mercati dell’antiquariato è perché sono poche le persone che hanno quell’interesse (e soldi per non essere inevitabilmente frustrati dal giro) ed è così per tutto.
> Si può andare al cinema e a teatro o nei musei o mostre anche se si hanno figli, in alcuni casi utilizzando parenti o babysitter, ma spesso con i bambini.
> Usare i figli come giustificazione per la non comunicazione è paradossale!


Non è che non ho mai visto bimbi nell'ovetto alle fiere. E' che non ci restano per mezza giornata. Di solito non si ha quella pretesa. Perché se sto tutto il tempo dietro al bambino che prima vuole il latte, poi la frutta, poi deve essere cambiato, poi suda, eccetera... Guarda... Non mi godo proprio nulla della fiera. E neanche della famiglia. Idem se faccio tre ore di macchina  (nel complesso tra andata e ritorno) per mettermi a guardare te che pratichi sport. Non se passo una mezz'ora in un posto sotto casa a fare un saluto a te che fai sport, e quattro chiacchiere con chi trovo. E' un po' diverso. Ma si. Ammetto che non trovavo ascolto e non ero motivata a darne. Andavo pure in risparmio energetico, se vogliamo.


----------



## Foglia (26 Marzo 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ma adesso..lui...è soddisfatto ?


E' ancora incazzato nero. Ha un altro pretesto per esserlo.


----------



## Jacaranda (26 Marzo 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> E' ancora incazzato nero. Ha un altro pretesto per esserlo.


Ecco..questa secondo me è la risposta....a tutti i tuoi quesiti


----------



## Foglia (26 Marzo 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ecco..questa secondo me è la risposta....a tutti i tuoi quesiti


Resta un problema, ma in ben altra misura.


----------



## Foglia (26 Marzo 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ecco..questa secondo me è la risposta....a tutti i tuoi quesiti


Comunque: fondamentalmente non credeva possibile ricevere il benservito.
Più di una volta gli dissi che di quel passo si andava verso la separazione. Lui mi diceva: "E fallo, una buona volta!".
Una volta fatto però mi disse che mai aveva visto scelta più sbagliata. 

Alla fine lui era ancora comodo. Ed era già un po' che anche a letto nada. Non era un martire


----------



## Jacaranda (26 Marzo 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Comunque: fondamentalmente non credeva possibile ricevere il benservito.
> Più di una volta gli dissi che di quel passo si andava verso la separazione. Lui mi diceva: "E fallo, una buona volta!".
> Una volta fatto però mi disse che mai aveva visto scelta più sbagliata.
> 
> Alla fine lui era ancora comodo. Ed era già un po' che anche a letto nada. Non era un martire


Una personalità difficile , probabilmente egoriferita è immatura .... 
la cosa più grave, da quello che ho letto di lui tramite te , è che non sia mai riuscito ad addossarsi una sola responsabilità ...
E probabilmente è convinto davvero di non averne affatto...
E come si fa con uno così ? 
È come lottare coi mulini a vento


----------



## Foglia (26 Marzo 2019)

Ricordo come fosse ieri la prima estate insieme. Cioè quella parte non in casa dei suoi genitori, con mille mila parenti.

Località scelta perché c'erano anche una coppia di amici. Senza figli. Nostro figlio di sette mesi. I nostri amici che giustamente non facevano la vita da genitori. Loro ogni sera proponevano l'uscita. A me francamente non è che facesse sempre piacere tornare dalla spiaggia, dare a lui la pappa  (era il periodo dello svezzamento), uscire veloce per sedermi da qualche parte a cena, DOVERE per forza  "tirare" il loro orario. O stare a discutere sul perché tutto questo (va benissimo farlo una volta o due, per carità) mi diventasse uno sbattimento. O non avessi voglia di  "girellare" per locali. Dire che si può fare tutto con un piccolo al seguito significa anche avere buon senso. Che nulla ti e' precluso. Ma che molto diventa stress. Anche in spiaggia. Faceva un caldo della maddosca, peraltro, quell'anno. Dalla spiaggia ad una certa ora coi bimbi piccoli e' meglio risalire. Che senso ha litigare perché non ho avuto la delicatezza di  "aspettare" gli amici che magari prima fanno l'aperitivo??? O lamentarsi perché loro scendono in spiaggia alle dieci mentre io sto necessariamente  "in pista" già dalle sette, per cui ho un ritmo di vita spostato all'indietro?
Oh rega'.
L'esempio in quel frangente erano due amici degli amici che, con un bimbo di due anni, lo facevano cenare quando capitava. Perché era estate e allora... Evvai che si è tutti liberi. Si. Anche magari di dire di no perché magari  - rispetto all'anno prima  - ci sono anche delle esigenze in più.


----------



## Foglia (26 Marzo 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Una personalità difficile , probabilmente egoriferita è immatura ....
> la cosa più grave, da quello che ho letto di lui tramite te , è che non sia mai riuscito ad addossarsi una sola responsabilità ...
> E probabilmente è convinto davvero di non averne affatto...
> E come si fa con uno così ?
> È come lottare coi mulini a vento


Ricordo il primo capodanno. In albergo, facevano la festa. Bimbo ammalato (con febbre e raffreddore). Che fai a quel punto? Vieni nella stanza allo scoccare della mezzanotte, e quando si stava finalmente addormentando lo porti in sala a "fare festa"? Un bimbo di un anno????

Mi hai ricordato questa altra bella roba.
Che già il capodanno prima glielo avevo rovinato io, che ero oltre il termine e ancora non avevo partorito.
Niente: non puoi farci niente.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non è che non ho mai visto bimbi nell'ovetto alle fiere. E' che non ci restano per mezza giornata. Di solito non si ha quella pretesa. Perché se sto tutto il tempo dietro al bambino che prima vuole il latte, poi la frutta, poi deve essere cambiato, poi suda, eccetera... Guarda... Non mi godo proprio nulla della fiera. E neanche della famiglia. Idem se faccio tre ore di macchina  (nel complesso tra andata e ritorno) per mettermi a guardare te che pratichi sport. Non se passo una mezz'ora in un posto sotto casa a fare un saluto a te che fai sport, e quattro chiacchiere con chi trovo. E' un po' diverso. Ma si. Ammetto che non trovavo ascolto e non ero motivata a darne. Andavo pure in risparmio energetico, se vogliamo.


Sai che a volte penso che il problema dopo un figlio sia non riuscire a trovare un equilibrio tra è tutto uguale a prima e perciò andiamo a sciare anche con il neonato (che poi muore assiderato...penso a un caso di cronaca di anni fa) e bisogna fare tutto quello che è giusto per la creatura e allora domenica con giretto di mezz’ora al parchetto dietro casa e vacanze al lago perché è un clima adatto.
Mi sembrano reazioni esagerate come se i bambini non crescessero e i genitori non potessero rinunciare per un anno alla settimana bianca senza sentirsi negati o come se con un neonato non si potesse andare in vacanza dove piace, magari con qualche minima accortezza.
Il peggio è scontrarsi su queste visioni opposte e insensate.


----------



## Marjanna (26 Marzo 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ricordo come fosse ieri la prima estate insieme. Cioè quella parte non in casa dei suoi genitori, con mille mila parenti.
> 
> Località scelta perché c'erano anche una coppia di amici. Senza figli. Nostro figlio di sette mesi. I nostri amici che giustamente non facevano la vita da genitori. Loro ogni sera proponevano l'uscita. A me francamente non è che facesse sempre piacere tornare dalla spiaggia, dare a lui la pappa  (era il periodo dello svezzamento), uscire veloce per sedermi da qualche parte a cena, DOVERE per forza  "tirare" il loro orario. O stare a discutere sul perché tutto questo (va benissimo farlo una volta o due, per carità) mi diventasse uno sbattimento. O non avessi voglia di  "girellare" per locali. Dire che si può fare tutto con un piccolo al seguito significa anche avere buon senso. Che nulla ti e' precluso. Ma che molto diventa stress. Anche in spiaggia. Faceva un caldo della maddosca, peraltro, quell'anno. Dalla spiaggia ad una certa ora coi bimbi piccoli e' meglio risalire. Che senso ha litigare perché non ho avuto la delicatezza di  "aspettare" gli amici che magari prima fanno l'aperitivo??? O lamentarsi perché loro scendono in spiaggia alle dieci mentre io sto necessariamente  "in pista" già dalle sette, per cui ho un ritmo di vita spostato all'indietro?
> Oh rega'.
> L'esempio in quel frangente erano due amici degli amici che, con un bimbo di due anni, lo facevano cenare quando capitava. Perché era estate e allora... Evvai che si è tutti liberi. Si. Anche magari di dire di no perché magari  - rispetto all'anno prima  - ci sono anche delle esigenze in più.


Quanti anni avevate nel racconto che fai della prima estate insieme?


----------



## Foglia (26 Marzo 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Quanti anni avevate nel racconto che fai della prima estate insieme?


Uhm... Io 39 io, 36 lui.


----------



## oriente70 (26 Marzo 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ricordo il primo capodanno. In albergo, facevano la festa. Bimbo ammalato (con febbre e raffreddore). Che fai a quel punto? Vieni nella stanza allo scoccare della mezzanotte, e quando si stava finalmente addormentando lo porti in sala a "fare festa"? Un bimbo di un anno????
> 
> Mi hai ricordato questa altra bella roba.
> Che già il capodanno prima glielo avevo rovinato io, che ero oltre il termine e ancora non avevo partorito.
> Niente: non puoi farci niente.


Una guasta feste [emoji56] .


----------



## Foglia (26 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sai che a volte penso che il problema dopo un figlio sia non riuscire a trovare un equilibrio tra è tutto uguale a prima e perciò andiamo a sciare anche con il neonato (che poi muore assiderato...penso a un caso di cronaca di anni fa) e bisogna fare tutto quello che è giusto per la creatura e allora domenica con giretto di mezz’ora al parchetto dietro casa e vacanze al lago perché è un clima adatto.
> Mi sembrano reazioni esagerate come se i bambini non crescessero e i genitori non potessero rinunciare per un anno alla settimana bianca senza sentirsi negati o come se con un neonato non si potesse andare in vacanza dove piace, magari con qualche minima accortezza.
> Il peggio è scontrarsi su queste visioni opposte e insensate.


Senza dubbio e' difficile trovare un equilibrio. Però come giustamente dici discostarsi ottimale per il figlio equivale ad avere  "accortezze". Che non sono sempre  "minime". Possono essere minime ORA, per me. E neanche troppo. Ma credo che tu ricordi cosa significhi avere a che fare con un piccoletto  "irrognosito", perché magari non ha riposato bene. O che magari di notte ti fa pagare il fatto di essere stato fuori tutto il giorno, e magari c'era vento. A tacere che basta niente che non sta bene, e a quel punto si resta in casa. Eh. Poi diventava una colpa pure quella.


----------



## Marjanna (26 Marzo 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Uhm... Io 39 io, 36 lui.


Mi sarei aspettata almeno una decina in meno.
Ma la vita girar per locali, a far aperitivi, _yo yo è qui la festa_, non viene pure a noia dopo un po'?
Tornarsene a casa in un appartamento al mare (o altro locale) e magari mettersi in terrazzo è tanto brutto?
Mica vuol dire levare, ci si può mettere altro. La libertà uno la scrive come vuole, se essere liberi è dover stare a certi modus giovanili a vita che libertà è...


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Senza dubbio e' difficile trovare un equilibrio. Però come giustamente dici discostarsi ottimale per il figlio equivale ad avere  "accortezze". Che non sono sempre  "minime". Possono essere minime ORA, per me. E neanche troppo. Ma credo che tu ricordi cosa significhi avere a che fare con un piccoletto  "irrognosito", perché magari non ha riposato bene. O che magari di notte ti fa pagare il fatto di essere stato fuori tutto il giorno, e magari c'era vento. A tacere che basta niente che non sta bene, e a quel punto si resta in casa. Eh. Poi diventava una colpa pure quella.


Per me è minimo stare in casa se il bimbo ha bisogno di quello o fare una passeggiata tranquilla per favorire il sonno.
Quello che non capirò mai è come si possano considerare cose del genere come una galera, un figlio non è una pratica che rovina il weekend, il benessere di un figlio crea benessere ai genitori. 
Poi io ho avuto figli piuttosto spartani che dormivano beati sotto l’ombrellone e non ho mai sentito mancanza di discoteca che non ho mai frequentato.


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me è minimo stare in casa se il bimbo ha bisogno di quello o fare una passeggiata tranquilla per favorire il sonno.
> Quello che non capirò mai è come si possano considerare cose del genere come una galera, un figlio non è una pratica che rovina il weekend, il benessere di un figlio crea benessere ai genitori.
> Poi io ho avuto figli piuttosto spartani che dormivano beati sotto l’ombrellone e non ho mai sentito mancanza di discoteca che non ho mai frequentato.


eppure, una volta al mare avevo mia figlia di 3 anni nel passeggino che dormiva, era mezzanotte ero in giro con mio marito è amici. Una signora, che neanche conoscevo, si era permessa di dirmi, che i bambini a quell'ora devono stare nel loro letto e non giro.
Il gruppo di amici ha risposto per me.
Immagino che i figlie e nipoti di quella signora anche in vacanza andavano a letto presto


----------



## Jacaranda (26 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me è minimo stare in casa se il bimbo ha bisogno di quello o fare una passeggiata tranquilla per favorire il sonno.
> Quello che non capirò mai è come si possano considerare cose del genere come una galera, un figlio non è una pratica che rovina il weekend, il benessere di un figlio crea benessere ai genitori.
> Poi io ho avuto figli piuttosto spartani che dormivano beati sotto l’ombrellone e non ho mai sentito mancanza di discoteca che non ho mai frequentato.


Si.. ma per molti non è così ..perché toglie tempo e focus verso se stessi . 
Alcuni lo capiscono dopo che non è così ..altri mai .
È la stessa sensazione di dover fare i compiti invece di passare il pomeriggio a studiare ... 
ho amici che si sono fatti tutto il mese di luglio 200km la sera e 200km la mattina per raggiungere i bimbi al mare pur lavorando ... per loro era un piacere stare con loro ... una goduria ..


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Si.. ma per molti non è così ..perché toglie tempo e focus verso se stessi .
> Alcuni lo capiscono dopo che non è così ..altri mai .
> È la stessa sensazione di dover fare i compiti invece di passare il pomeriggio a studiare ...
> ho amici che si sono fatti tutto il mese di luglio 200km la sera e 200km la mattina per raggiungere i bimbi al mare pur lavorando ... per loro era un piacere stare con loro ... una goduria ..


Nasciamo inetti, L’accudimento è necessario, ma dà soddisfazione in sé.
Temo che alcuni vivano inconsapevolmente la creazione del figlio immaginario prima della nascita e poi non sappiano gestire la sorpresa/delusione di fronte alla realtà.


----------



## patroclo (26 Marzo 2019)

Considerare matura la mia ex perchè ha voluto costruire una famiglia con me e poi per la famiglia ha sacrificato la coppia ed è incazzata perchè io non ho fatto altrettanto mi sembra una ragionamento che non sta in piedi ( ....e sto usando eufemismi)
Indubbiamente ho difettato in maturità, ma non chiedero mai scusa per aver sentito il bisogno di calore, affetto, sesso che in quella casa non ho più trovato......e non che non l'abbia cercato e offerto.

questa evoluzione della coppia, che penso sia un caso frequentissimo, non è un segnale di maturità è solo un errato senso di "seriosità"


----------



## danny (26 Marzo 2019)

Divì ha detto:


> In base a quel che dici e a quello che si vede in giro, direi per nessuno. Se la variabile è il tempo che passa e la passione che si spegne (uso parole tue) se i figli rendono difficile se non impossibile restare coppia, se prima ci si prova senza un minimo di discernimento e scelta consapevole, tanto al massimo ci si molla....... Francamente per nessuno si potrebbe concretizzare. Si resterebbe in un limbo di rassegnazione, un ripiego magari corredato di "fidanzati" come dice @_Jacaranda_.


Quando viene un terremoto alcune case restano su, altre crollano.
Il terremoto c'è per tutti, le conseguenze cambiano.
A te, in definitiva, importa solo se la tua casa è crollata oppure no.


----------



## danny (26 Marzo 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Bruni... Capita anche a me mentre sono al parco di sognare di essere a farmi un bagno lungo un'ora. Ma in alcuni percepisci... Non so come dire... La sistematicità dello scontento. Poco dentro? Non so. Sicuramente vedi che non vedono l'ora di liberarsi. Di fare altro. Ma non perché magari sono già in ballo da dieci ore, e ad una certa ti cala l'attenzione. Proprio un sistema. Per cui il parco è brutto, mentre andare col passeggino in una fiera di antiquariato affollata per due ore  (chissà perché tanti bimbi piccoli non ne trovi, o ne trovi per poco tempo) e' un modo per affermare che la tua  "vita" continua. Per imporla, sopra tutto. E fa niente se le tue passioni poco ci incastrano con le esigenze di un bimbo piccolo. Si deve essere  "sportivi". Tutti. Anche la madre che magari tra allattamento a richiesta e molto altro magari preferisce evitarsi quelli che diventano  "tour de force". E passa pure come quella che  "smorza", l'unità della famiglia. Per cui non si vede più una direzione: ma il parco vs la fiera. L'hobby ai quali gli altri devono assistere. Poco importa se io non posso farmene parte attiva, e sto sostanzialmente a fare la spola tra la macchina in cui allattare e la visione di te mentre ti pigli la tua boccata formalmente in famiglia.
> Non va. Ma non è che non vado io perché non mi va di andare in un posto a girarmi i pollici, alla meglio parata, mentre ti aspetto. E che se non lo faccio sono la rovina della famiglia. Stare in famiglia non significa anzitutto stare nelle esigenze di tutti? E quali sono queste esigenze? Tre ore di macchina e altrettante di attesa la domenica? Altrimenti sei tu la colpa della disunione? La nemica della coppia? Quella che non vuole fare condividere al papà tempo col figlioletto? Eh.


Noi avevamo trovato una soluzione. Io a casa una volta a badare alla piccola, lei la successiva, e ogni tanto la boccata d'aria per sentirsi individui arrivava.
La prima volta che mia moglie è andata al centro commerciale, nostra figlia ha avuto un attacco di cacca esplosiva mentre la stavo cambiando.
Ho passato il resto del tempo a pulire casa...
Ne stiamo ridendo ancora adesso...
I mercatini me li facevo anch'io. Alle 5 di mattina di domenica, tornavo a casa alle 8.


----------



## Martoriato (26 Marzo 2019)

Non ho assolutamente capito la domanda...


----------



## danny (26 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma i genitori di quelle famiglie sbadiglianti erano coppie dialoganti con interesse per la vita?
> Io ho qualche dubbio.
> Il fatto che @_Foglia_ *non abbia mai visto carrozzine o passeggini ai mercati dell’antiquariato è perché sono poche le persone che hanno quell’interesse* (e soldi per non essere inevitabilmente frustrati dal giro) ed è così per tutto.
> Si può andare al cinema e a teatro o nei musei o mostre anche se si hanno figli, in alcuni casi utilizzando parenti o babysitter, ma spesso con i bambini.
> Usare i figli come giustificazione per la non comunicazione è paradossale!


... perché i bambini li lasciano a casa.


----------



## danny (26 Marzo 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> Considerare matura la mia ex perchè ha voluto costruire una famiglia con me e poi per la famiglia ha sacrificato la coppia ed è incazzata perchè io non ho fatto altrettanto mi sembra una ragionamento che non sta in piedi ( ....e sto usando eufemismi)
> Indubbiamente ho difettato in maturità, ma non chiedero mai scusa per aver sentito il bisogno di calore, affetto, sesso che in quella casa non ho più trovato......e non che non l'abbia cercato e offerto.
> 
> questa evoluzione della coppia, che penso sia un caso frequentissimo, n*on è un segnale di maturità è solo un errato senso di "seriosità*"


:up:


----------



## danny (26 Marzo 2019)

Io invece ho dei bei ricordi di quando nostra figlia era piccola.
L'abbiamo portata al mare un mese quando aveva 8 mesi. Traghetto e villaggio naturista.
Era piccola, aveva la sua piscinetta davanti al bungalow per fare il bagno.
Andavamo al mare per salire in pausa pranzo, poi io restavo su a leggere mentre mia moglie se ne andava in spiaggia a prendere il sole. Io scendeva quando la figlia si svegliava.
La sera con marsupio in giro per il bosco e la spiaggia.
L'abbiamo portata un po' ovunque.
Non so quanti aerei, traghetti, treni abbia preso in 12 anni.
Ora è molto indipendente, non ha più voglia di stare tanto con noi, preferisce amiche o fidanzato.
Certo, spazi veramente nostri sono mancati: lei era comunque sempre con noi e soprattutto ha sempre dormito poco.
E' una come me...
La notte sta sveglia.


----------



## danny (26 Marzo 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> eppure, una volta al mare avevo mia figlia di 3 anni nel passeggino che dormiva, era *mezzanotte ero in giro con mio marito è amici.* Una signora, che neanche conoscevo, si era permessa di dirmi, che i bambini a quell'ora devono stare nel loro letto e non giro.
> Il gruppo di amici ha risposto per me.
> Immagino che i figlie e nipoti di quella signora anche in vacanza andavano a letto presto


A mezzanotte mia figlia a 3 anni se avesse potuto sarebbe andata in discoteca  da sola.
Era lei che ci metteva a letto.
:carneval:


----------



## ologramma (26 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vero!
> La fatica è comunque sempre presente quando sono piccoli. Io sognavo una giornata senza nulla da fare.
> *Ora vorrei tornare indietro.
> Stanca ma felice *
> Anche ora vederli è una meraviglia. Mi auguro che costruiscano una bella famiglia.


 preparati per quando sarai nonna , la mia signora è così felice di giocare con loro ,pensa ora sta con il piccolino che è malato la mamma si è dovuta assentare ci siamo telefonati anzi videochiamati  nel vedermi mi manad i baci e mi chiama nonno:up:


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> Considerare matura la mia ex perchè ha voluto costruire una famiglia con me e poi per la famiglia ha sacrificato la coppia ed è incazzata perchè io non ho fatto altrettanto mi sembra una ragionamento che non sta in piedi ( ....e sto usando eufemismi)
> Indubbiamente ho difettato in maturità, ma non chiedero mai scusa per aver sentito il bisogno di calore, affetto, sesso che in quella casa non ho più trovato......e non che non l'abbia cercato e offerto.
> 
> questa evoluzione della coppia, che penso sia un caso frequentissimo, non è un segnale di maturità è solo un errato senso di "seriosità"


Temo che tu prenda ogni discussione sul personale


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2019)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Non ho assolutamente capito la domanda...


Non è proprio una domanda.


----------



## patroclo (26 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Temo che tu prenda ogni discussione sul personale


posso parzialmente ammetterlo, le prime pagine di questa discussione non facevano altro che ribadire la supposta santità di chi si è immolato e l'immaturità di chi ha tradito.......e questo a prescindere da ogni valutazione


----------



## Arcistufo (26 Marzo 2019)

Coppia e famiglia sono nemici naturali.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> posso parzialmente ammetterlo, le prime pagine di questa discussione non facevano altro che ribadire la supposta santità di chi si è immolato e l'immaturità di chi ha tradito.......e questo a prescindere da ogni valutazione


Forse non hai letto con attenzione


----------



## Rosarose (26 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quando si hanno figli e poi crescono non ci si aspetta altro che creino una loro famiglia.
> La famiglia è casa, il luogo dove si può essere se stessi, tutti. È dove  tutti i membri possono dire di essere ombrosi, tristi o allegri sapendo di essere accolti.
> La coppia che deve essere amorosa si apre alla creazione della vita dei figli e si arricchisce da questa esperienza grandiosa.
> Come si fa a considerare la presenza dei figli solo una fatica, una distrazione da altri argomenti e interessi?
> ...


Per me bisogna stare attenti ad alcuni punti.
La donna a non farsi assorbire totalmente dal ruolo di madre, ma ricordandosi che il proprio compagno ha bisogno di avere comunque delle attenzioni, dalla quella parte che deve rimanere femmina.
L'uomo deve accompagnare la donna in questo, aiutandola sostenendola nelle incombenze non lasciandola mai sola, ma ricordandole appunto che non è solo madre.


Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Jacaranda (26 Marzo 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> posso parzialmente ammetterlo, le prime pagine di questa discussione non facevano altro che ribadire la supposta santità di chi si è immolato e l'immaturità di chi ha tradito.......e questo a prescindere da ogni valutazione


Non l'ho letto da nessuna parte sai? ne fai una sintesi utilizzando il tuo metro di misura .. quasi fossi prevenuto ..
Si parlava di genitori che mettono su famiglia e poi sentono come un peso la prole e di conseguenza (a volte ..perché spesso questa posizione l’hanno entrambi ) anche il coniuge che invece la vede in modo diverso ... 
l’immaturita’ è la causa di questo atteggiamento ..e cioè di chi non vorrebbe  rinunciare neanche a un minuto di se’ e sopporta con fatica invece di gioire ... e questo a prescindere dal fatto che tradisca o meno ... 
certo..spesso tradisce pure ..per evadere da una situazione per cui non è portato ...


----------



## Jacaranda (26 Marzo 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Per me bisogna stare attenti ad alcuni punti.
> La donna a non farsi assorbire totalmente dal ruolo di madre, ma ricordandosi che il proprio compagno ha bisogno di avere comunque delle attenzioni, dalla quella parte che deve rimanere femmina.
> L'uomo deve accompagnare la donna in questo, aiutandola sostenendola nelle incombenze non lasciandola mai sola, ma ricordandole appunto che non è solo madre.
> 
> ...


Si


----------



## Arcistufo (26 Marzo 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> posso parzialmente ammetterlo, le prime pagine di questa discussione non facevano altro che ribadire la supposta santità di chi si è immolato e l'immaturità di chi ha tradito.......e questo a prescindere da ogni valutazione


Veramente non credo di averlo letto. Certo ribadire che chi tradisce è un immaturo è solo una difesa psicologica da parte di chi è stato lasciato da parte. Io penso che sia molto più matura una persona che è in grado di interiorizzare il fatto che dopo un tot, anche provandoci con le migliori intenzioni, non sei fatto per rimanere fedele alla stessa persona e contemporaneamente decidere di non far saltare il banco, visto che certi impegni ormai li hai presi.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Per me bisogna stare attenti ad alcuni punti.
> La donna a non farsi assorbire totalmente dal ruolo di madre, ma ricordandosi che il proprio compagno ha bisogno di avere comunque delle *attenzioni*, dalla quella parte che deve rimanere *femmina*.
> L'uomo deve accompagnare la donna in questo, *aiutandola* sostenendola nelle incombenze non lasciandola mai sola, ma ricordandole appunto che non è solo madre.
> 
> ...


Le tre parole che ho evidenziato mi danno l’orticaria.
Ma non dubito che sia un problema mio di interpretazione.
La parola *attenzioni *mi sembra che si riferisca a coccole dovute, studiate per far contento e non come moti spontanei che, mi sembrava fosse evidente dalla mia premessa, dovrebbero scaturire spontaneamente dalla gioia di quello che si vive.

*Femmina* lo uso per cani, gatti, leoni. Per gli esseri umani lo trovo limitante, come quando nasce e un neonato e dicono che è una femmina o un maschio, poi si è bambine e bambini e in seguito  donne e uomini. 

*Aiutandola* pure mi irrita grandemente perché sembra che ci siano compiti da femmina e compiti da maschio, appunto,  e lui sarà premuroso se guarderà i figli suoi o se laverà i piatti che anche lui ha sporcato.

Ovviamente la famiglia è una scelta di entrambi, gioie e fatiche, e dovrebbe nascere dal desiderio di crearla. 

Non dubito che i fastidi possano essere solo miei.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Marzo 2019)

Quoto [MENTION=6423]ermik[/MENTION] e [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION]
Scusate non ho tempo in questi giorni per seguirvi 
La maturità è secondo me anche separare coppia e famiglia. Il resto può essere non sempre “sedersi “ con la scusante della famiglia.
Però bisogna essere in due a non  sedersi. Quasi sempre lo fa uno dei due. Da qui i problemi. 
Da qui l’accettazione che forse si è scelta la persona sbagliata


----------



## danny (27 Marzo 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Per me bisogna stare attenti ad alcuni punti.
> La donna a non farsi assorbire totalmente dal ruolo di madre, ma ricordandosi che il proprio compagno ha bisogno di avere comunque delle attenzioni, dalla quella parte che deve rimanere femmina.
> L'uomo deve accompagnare la donna in questo, aiutandola sostenendola nelle incombenze non lasciandola mai sola, ma ricordandole appunto che non è solo madre.
> 
> ...


Quoto.


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Marzo 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Per me bisogna stare attenti ad alcuni punti.
> La donna a non farsi assorbire totalmente dal ruolo di madre, ma ricordandosi che il proprio compagno ha bisogno di avere comunque delle attenzioni, dalla quella parte che deve rimanere femmina.
> L'uomo deve accompagnare la donna in questo, aiutandola sostenendola nelle incombenze non lasciandola mai sola, ma ricordandole appunto che non è solo madre.
> 
> ...


Tutto questo sforzo allo scopo di? Essere dalla parte della ragione quando arrivano le corna?


----------



## alberto15 (27 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quando si hanno figli e poi crescono non ci si aspetta altro che creino una loro famiglia.
> La famiglia è casa, il luogo dove si può essere se stessi, tutti. È dove  tutti i membri possono dire di essere ombrosi, tristi o allegri sapendo di essere accolti.
> La coppia che deve essere amorosa si apre alla creazione della vita dei figli e si arricchisce da questa esperienza grandiosa.
> Come si fa a considerare la presenza dei figli solo una fatica, una distrazione da altri argomenti e interessi?
> ...


sono perfettamente d'accordo con te. Tutto il resto e' una raccolta di hobby cioe' passatempi. Non capisco come molte persone mettano "andare a teatro" "viaggiare" come imprescindibili e fondamentali obiettivi di vita e i figli buttarli allo sbaraglio tra un divorzio e l'altro. L'importante per loro e' andare a teatro.


----------



## alberto15 (27 Marzo 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Veramente non credo di averlo letto. Certo ribadire che chi tradisce è un immaturo è solo una difesa psicologica da parte di chi è stato lasciato da parte. Io penso che sia molto più matura una persona che è in grado di interiorizzare il fatto che dopo un tot, anche provandoci con le migliori intenzioni, non sei fatto per rimanere fedele alla stessa persona e contemporaneamente decidere di non far saltare il banco, visto che certi impegni ormai li hai presi.


a me pare una facile giustificazione : ho voglia di fare sesso sfrenato ma ho preso un impegno. Per un po' lo mantengo e poi, vabbe' chissenefrega trombo come un riccio per soddisfare il mio ego. Tanto mia moglie/marito mica lo sa.


----------



## alberto15 (27 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me è minimo stare in casa se il bimbo ha bisogno di quello o fare una passeggiata tranquilla per favorire il sonno.
> Quello che non capirò mai è come si possano considerare cose del genere come una galera, un figlio non è una pratica che rovina il weekend, il benessere di un figlio crea benessere ai genitori.
> Poi io ho avuto figli piuttosto spartani che dormivano beati sotto l’ombrellone e non ho mai sentito mancanza di discoteca che non ho mai frequentato.


applausi, potevo averla scritta io :up::up::up:


----------



## alberto15 (27 Marzo 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> Considerare matura la mia ex perchè ha voluto costruire una famiglia con me e poi per la famiglia ha sacrificato la coppia ed è incazzata perchè io non ho fatto altrettanto mi sembra una ragionamento che non sta in piedi ( ....e sto usando eufemismi)
> Indubbiamente ho difettato in maturità, ma non chiedero mai scusa per aver sentito il bisogno di calore, affetto, sesso che in quella casa non ho più trovato......e non che non l'abbia cercato e offerto.
> 
> questa evoluzione della coppia, che penso sia un caso frequentissimo, non è un segnale di maturità è solo un errato senso di "seriosità"


esatto, e' una situazione "classica" : tua moglie ti ha "usato" per ottenere un figlio , dopodiche' sei stato accantonato. Come la mantide


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Marzo 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> a me pare una facile giustificazione : ho voglia di fare sesso sfrenato ma ho preso un impegno. Per un po' lo mantengo e poi, vabbe' chissenefrega trombo come un riccio per soddisfare il mio ego. Tanto mia moglie/marito mica lo sa.


La scelta fra i propri codici morali e le proprie voglie prima o poi arriva per tutti. Sono però convinto che chi si ritrova a scegliere il codice morale per poi trasformarlo in frustrazione o depressione possa definirsi in qualche modo maturo.


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Marzo 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> applausi, potevo averla scritta io :up::up::up:


Infatti siete stati entrambi lasciati da parte. I dinosauri che applaudono alle stelle cadenti, proprio. :rotfl:


----------



## alberto15 (27 Marzo 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Infatti siete stati entrambi lasciati da parte. I dinosauri che applaudono alle stelle cadenti, proprio. :rotfl:


"siete stati lasciati da parte" ? Sei contento dell'equazione "scopo quindi figo" "tradito quindi coglione"?  Ti diverti con poco


----------



## danny (27 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le tre parole che ho evidenziato mi danno l’orticaria.
> *Ma non dubito che sia un problema mio di interpretazione.
> *La parola *attenzioni *mi sembra che si riferisca a coccole dovute, studiate per far contento e non come moti spontanei che, mi sembrava fosse evidente dalla mia premessa, dovrebbero scaturire spontaneamente dalla gioia di quello che si vive.
> 
> ...


Sì, è un problema nostro di interpretazione.
E' solo una questione di buon senso, alla fine, e non di termini usati, come puntualizzi in questo caso.
Io, Danny sposo Sandy.  Scelgo *lei* come donna che mi stia al fianco per tutto la vita, lei sceglie *me*.
Stiamo insieme trovando il nostro equilibrio per due o tre anni.
Un equilibrio che soddisfa *entrambi* e sulla base del quale decidiamo *insieme* di di avere un figlio.
L'equilibrio alla nascita del figlio ovviamente cambia: siamo tutti e due proiettati verso di lui, come è gusto.
Ha bisogno di noi per sopravvivere, crescere, diventare grande.
Questo nuovo equilibrio per funzionare però non deve escludere nessuno di noi e deve soddisfare *entrambi*, esattamente come prima. E' un "entrambi" diverso, certo, perché include un figlio e introduce nuovi ruoli ma segue le stesse regole di prima nella condivisione. 
Quando non funziona?
Quando uno dei due elementi della coppia sposta l'equilibrio attribuendosi un peso maggiore rispetto all'altro, che si sente escluso.
Dalle decisioni, dalla sfera affettiva, dall'interesse dell'altro.
La situazione peggiore si crea quando il coniuge non solo non ti vede più come un uomo o come una donna, ma ti svaluta pure come genitore, come padre, come madre, negando il valore parentale.
Fare figli richiede grande umiltà e disponibilità al confronto, doti rare.


----------



## alberto15 (27 Marzo 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> La scelta fra i propri codici morali e le proprie voglie prima o poi arriva per tutti.


L'errore piu' grande che si possa fare (e tu sei campione in questo) e' pensare che gli altri siano come te. 

Semplicemente se  io prendo un impegno non e' che a meta' strada dico " eh vabbe' chissenefrega dell'impegno e mando tutto affanculo per soddisfare le mie voglie". Esiste qualcuno che prende un impegno e LO PORTA A TERMINE. Facile soddisfare il proprio ego. Potrei farlo anche io te l'ho gia' detto. Ma non aggiungerebbe niente al mio "bagaglio".


----------



## danny (27 Marzo 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> sono perfettamente d'accordo con te. Tutto il resto e' una raccolta di hobby cioe' passatempi. Non capisco come molte persone mettano "*andare a teatr*o" "*viaggiare*" come imprescindibili e fondamentali obiettivi di vita e i figli buttarli allo sbaraglio tra un divorzio e l'altro. L'importante per loro e' andare a teatro.


Non credi che siano attività piacevoli da fare anche con i figli?


----------



## danny (27 Marzo 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> a me pare una facile giustificazione : ho voglia di fare sesso sfrenato ma ho preso un impegno. Per un po' lo mantengo e poi, vabbe' chissenefrega trombo come un riccio per soddisfare il mio ego. Tanto mia moglie/marito mica lo sa.


Tu pensi troppo al sesso.
Le relazioni tra uomo e donne non sono quasi mai pornografiche.


----------



## Jacaranda (27 Marzo 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> a me pare una facile giustificazione : ho voglia di fare sesso sfrenato ma ho preso un impegno. Per un po' lo mantengo e poi, vabbe' chissenefrega trombo come un riccio per soddisfare il mio ego. Tanto mia moglie/marito mica lo sa.


Guarda che vale per entrambi ..quindi è democratico


----------



## alberto15 (27 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Tu pensi troppo al sesso.Le relazioni tra uomo e donne non sono quasi mai pornografiche.


Mi riferivo ad Arcistufo per le quali i sesso e' il centro dell'universo e anche un po' (troppo) dominiazione , ostentazione del proprio status sociale, ecc


----------



## alberto15 (27 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Non credi che siano attività piacevoli da fare anche con i figli?


appunto, leggi bene quello che ho scritto. C'e' gente che non fa figli per andare meglio a teatro o fare un viaggio ayurvedico in India.  Tutto legittimo per carita' ma preferisco andare a Milano marittima con i figli a vederli giocare con paletta e secchiello, saro' limitato ma a me piace cosi'


----------



## Jacaranda (27 Marzo 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> "siete stati lasciati da parte" ? Sei contento dell'equazione "scopo quindi figo" "tradito quindi coglione"?  Ti diverti con poco


No alberto, ti sbagli.
Arci non ha mai negato di poter essere anche lui cornuto...proprio in virtù delle tesi che sostiene ... la sfigaggine sta per lui nel  rimuginare negativamente su una condizione in realtà da ritenersi normale .....


----------



## Foglia (27 Marzo 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Infatti siete stati entrambi lasciati da parte. I dinosauri che applaudono alle stelle cadenti, proprio. :rotfl:


Embè. Seguendo la tua logica l'alternativa è quella di fare come te, e cioè  "lasciar da parte" Peraltro io continuo a non capire un accidenti della tua logica: dici che come tua moglie nessuna, e però la metti a parte con tante nessune. Salvo invece fare capire tra le righe che quello che si sente lasciato a parte sei tu.
Guarda che (te lo dico per esperienza) non è che non  "si capiscono", le corna. A volte si è comodi a non sentirle, che è profondamente diverso. E se quando si sentono non ti viene da dire  "bene, bravo, bis" e' perché di fatto hai già veramente lasciato da parte, a tua volta. La logica secondo cui la famiglia e' nemica della coppia non è una logica: e' una constatazione per diversi. Da' atto di quello che già c'era prima: vale a dire secondo me qualcosa che già tendeva  (rubo parole tue) a lasciar da parte. E le corna peraltro in tutto questo sono solo una eventualità. I figli non  "creano". I figli amplificano quello che già c'è.


----------



## danny (27 Marzo 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> appunto, leggi bene quello che ho scritto. C'e' gente che non fa figli per andare meglio a teatro o fare un viaggio ayurvedico in India.  Tutto legittimo per carita' ma *preferisco* andare a Milano marittima con i figli a vederli giocare con paletta e secchiello, saro' limitato *ma a me piace cosi'*


Non vedo il problema.
E' una vostra scelta. E in questa scelta ci dovete stare bene tutti.


----------



## danny (27 Marzo 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> I figli non  "creano". I figli amplificano quello che già c'è.


Sì.


----------



## Foglia (27 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Sì.


E' indicativo ad esempio il fatto che tra te e tua moglie vi fosse comunque armonia e complicità  "direzionale", nella crescita di vostra figlia. Non è roba da poco. Tante coppie sento che dicono di  "essere andate in crisi" dopo la nascita di un figlio. Dando all'avvenimento una valenza che non ha. "Dopo il figlio si è trasformato  (o trasformata)". Non è vero. C'era già un rapporto che non sto a definire giusto o sbagliato: di certo disfunzionale rispetto a una famiglia. Il vostro rapporto ad esempio non lo trovo disfunzionale, nella misura in cui avete continuato il vostro personale equilibrio di coppia nel  "dare e ricevere". Paradossalmente lo trovo molto più armonioso di tante altre situazioni  (la mia in primis).


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Marzo 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> "siete stati lasciati da parte" ? Sei contento dell'equazione "scopo quindi figo" "tradito quindi coglione"?  Ti diverti con poco


Non c'è un'equazione. C'è un intestardirsi a voler sostenere a tutti i costi un modello valoriale che porta infelicità. Perché, delle due l'una. Se tu ti senti più contento ad essere coerente con il tuo sistema di valori, cosa cazzo ti incazzi per le corna? Sei tu che hai scelto accanto a te una persona che non era coerente col tuo sistema di valori. Se invece rimpiangi con tormento e lacerazione interiore la vita che avevi prima di scoprire che a qualcun altro non bastavi, Prenditela con i paraocchi che ti hanno messo coloro che ti hanno inculcato quel sistema di valori che è sbagliato. Ma il sistema di valori non può essere sbagliato e giusto al tempo stesso.
Non è figo chi scopa tanto. È figo chi sa quello che vuole. Ed invece di macerarsi si vive la vita stando meglio possibile.
Tutto qua.


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Marzo 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Embè. Seguendo la tua logica l'alternativa è quella di fare come te, e cioè  "lasciar da parte" Peraltro io continuo a non capire un accidenti della tua logica: dici che come tua moglie nessuna, e però la metti a parte con tante nessune. Salvo invece fare capire tra le righe che quello che si sente lasciato a parte sei tu.
> Guarda che (te lo dico per esperienza) non è che non  "si capiscono", le corna. A volte si è comodi a non sentirle, che è profondamente diverso. E se quando si sentono non ti viene da dire  "bene, bravo, bis" e' perché di fatto hai già veramente lasciato da parte, a tua volta. La logica secondo cui la famiglia e' nemica della coppia non è una logica: e' una constatazione per diversi. Da' atto di quello che già c'era prima: vale a dire secondo me qualcosa che già tendeva  (rubo parole tue) a lasciar da parte. E le corna peraltro in tutto questo sono solo una eventualità. I figli non  "creano". I figli amplificano quello che già c'è.


 quoto tutto, tranne la parte sui figli. Un figlio ha un potenziale distruttivo fatto di egoismo giusto e di altrettante giuste pretese che una bomba nucleare gli fa una pippa.
Soprattutto se la guardi sotto il punto di vista della gestione dell'energia. Motivo per cui i figli si fanno da giovani. Io l'unica cosa che cambierei della mia paternità è che invece del fatto una figlia a 33 anni suonati come Gesù Cristo mi sarei mosso molto prima e mi sarei fatto la paternità da universitario. Con energie infinite, molti meno soldi in tasca, senza bisogno di digerire obtorto collo le puttanate sul tempo di qualità. Sicuramente mi sarei risparmiato qualche esperienza estrema, Ma questo non vuol dire assolutamente che il mio spirito guida suino non si sarebbe potuto svegliare anche dopo un lungo sonno da ragazzo padre.
Poi sul fatto che se fai un figlio per cementare un rapporto ormai sfibrato puoi solo peggiorare le cose, sono il primo a pensarla come te. Ma dipende soltanto dal fatto che per garantirti uno straccio di immortalità di fatto di metti dentro casa un dipendente che non puoi licenziare Iper sindacalizzato che ha solo diritti e pochissimi doveri E che soprattutto se ti prende per stanchezza vince lui.


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Marzo 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> L'errore piu' grande che si possa fare (e tu sei campione in questo) e' pensare che gli altri siano come te.
> 
> Semplicemente se  io prendo un impegno non e' che a meta' strada dico " eh vabbe' chissenefrega dell'impegno e mando tutto affanculo per soddisfare le mie voglie". Esiste qualcuno che prende un impegno e LO PORTA A TERMINE. Facile soddisfare il proprio ego. Potrei farlo anche io te l'ho gia' detto. Ma non aggiungerebbe niente al mio "bagaglio".


Tesoro mio Se fossi convinto che tutti si potessero misurare con il mio metro probabilmente non starei sul cazzo a metà dei disagiati che scrivono online a cui ricordo, per l'appunto, che sono Feccia di risulta. Detto questo il problema non sta nel fatto che uno faccia una scelta, Il problema sta nel fatto che chi fa una scelta di coerenza, impegno e portare a termine le cose come dici tu, poi dovrebbe essere contento dei risultati che ha in mano. Invece, quando leggo di persone che per aver portato a termine un impegno si permettono pure di incazzarsi, lo trovo particolarmente sciocco. Che Madre Teresa di Calcutta fosse una persona poco intelligente è parecchio dedita alla masturbazione mentale sta scritto in tutte le biografie. Eppure ha fatto una vita di assoluto rigore e aderenza ai suoi codici. E probabilmente pure morta contenta. Indi per cui cazzo vuoi? Se ti senti più figo di me perché te la prendi nel culo, in aderenza ai tuoi codici morali, godi e non rompere il cazzo.
Io però da parte mia sospetto che tutta questa certezza nel momento in cui arrivano le corna in testa non ce l'hai, e il problema non è che hai preso l'impegno giusto con la persona sbagliata, Il problema è che hai preso l'impegno sbagliato. Secondo me.


----------



## alberto15 (27 Marzo 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> No alberto, ti sbagli.Arci non ha mai negato di poter essere anche lui cornuto...proprio in virtù delle tesi che sostiene ... la sfigaggine sta per lui nel  rimuginare negativamente su una condizione in realtà da ritenersi normale .....


ma guarda che io non rimugino affatto. semplicemente rifuggo (anche avendone la possibilita') la tesi "mi prendo quello che voglio tanto chissenefotte". A maggior ragione dopo essere stato tradito sapendo quale dolore mi ha arrecato, avendo (presumibilmente ) "sistemato" le cose con mia moglie non mi viene affatto la voglia di tradire anzi e' proprio il contrario, casomai ne avessi la possibilita' (e ne ho avute anche recentemente e ne ho tuttora)  mi passa proprio la voglia.


----------



## alberto15 (27 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Non vedo il problema.
> E' una vostra scelta. E in questa scelta ci dovete stare bene tutti.


infatti, appunto . Solo non capisco quelli "fissati" col teatro e i viaggi, tutto qua.


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Marzo 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> ma guarda che io non rimugino affatto. semplicemente rifuggo (anche avendone la possibilita') la tesi "mi prendo quello che voglio tanto chissenefotte". A maggior ragione dopo essere stato tradito sapendo quale dolore mi ha arrecato, avendo (presumibilmente ) "sistemato" le cose con mia moglie non mi viene affatto la voglia di tradire anzi e' proprio il contrario, casomai ne avessi la possibilita' (e ne ho avute anche recentemente e ne ho tuttora)  mi passa proprio la voglia.


Guarda che sto dicendo un'altra cosa. Io non ti ho chiesto se il problema è che non tradiresti per ripicca. Il tradimento per ripicca per come ragiono io è una fregnaccia colossale. Io ti ho chiesto se ci stai bene nell'esserti beccato le corna in concomitanza ed in coerenza ai tuoi codici morali, visto che tua moglie non l'hai lasciata.


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Marzo 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> No alberto, ti sbagli.
> Arci non ha mai negato di poter essere anche lui cornuto...proprio in virtù delle tesi che sostiene ... la sfigaggine sta per lui nel  rimuginare negativamente su una condizione in realtà da ritenersi normale .....


No tesoro, non è esatto. Della normalità A me interessa poco Anche se ammetto che le corna sono un mondo di una certa rilevanza statistica. Quello che interessa a me sta nel fatto che è da sfigati rimuginare quando alla fine si ritiene la coerenza lo strumento base per la felicità. Se tu vivi la tua vita in aderenza al fatto che la coerenza di un certo codice morale ti porta ad essere felice, invece che cercare la felicità nell'essere reattivi alle circostanze giorno per giorno come faccio io, nel momento in cui ti becchi le corna e rimani saldo Come uno scoglio nella coerenza a quello stesso codice morale di cosa cazzo ti lamenti? Per me la priorità è sempre non tradire se stessi.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Marzo 2019)

Forse non capisco i figli visti come alternativi o concorrenziali a sé.
Non considero nemmeno la possibilità che con i figli non si faccia più sesso, non è la mia esperienza, non è quella di tante mie amiche. Al più c’è una delimitazione degli spazi in cui si fa, ma niente di così limitante.
Se un partner vuole fare la conta dei “tesorino” ricevuti con il figlio, non è un genitore, ma uno che non ha mai superato di dover dividere il trono con i fratelli. 
Capisco che ci sono attività lavorative che limitano il tempo libero senza figli, ma non così tanto da non lasciare casa libera un paio d’ore due volte alla settimana, magari con la complicità dei nonni.


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Marzo 2019)

[video=youtube_share;eNjA-HC7a6s]https://youtu.be/eNjA-HC7a6s[/video]


----------



## Skorpio (27 Marzo 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> separare coppia e famiglia.


Secondo me è impossibile.

Meritevole negli intenti ma impossibile

In una coppia con crepe (tutte le hanno) un figlio/a si inserisce nella crepa come cemento liquido

Lì per lì ripara e unisce (proprio come il cemento)

Non raramente fa allargare la crepa.

Come mi disse un tale reduce da una separazione : un figlio non aiuta mai, anche se pare il contrario


----------



## Foglia (27 Marzo 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Secondo me è impossibile.
> 
> Meritevole negli intenti ma impossibile
> 
> ...


A me ha aiutato parecchio a guardare la realtà per quella che era. Ma lo era già da prima, non la ha fatta lui. La "cementazione"... quella si che è una illusione.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Marzo 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Secondo me è impossibile.
> 
> Meritevole negli intenti ma impossibile
> 
> ...


Boh io credo di esserci riuscita e ci riesco ancora ora. Purtroppo bisogna essere in due per volerlo e farlo.


----------



## Skorpio (27 Marzo 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> A me ha aiutato parecchio a guardare la realtà per quella che era. Ma lo era già da prima, non la ha fatta lui. La "cementazione"... quella si che è una illusione.


Probabilmente anche se trovavi uno che ti scopava e ti riempiva di coccole, avrebbe assunto evidenza un "vedere meglio"

Insomma come dire.. quando parlavo di "aiutare" mi riferivo a "aiutare la coppia" e non i singoli


----------



## Skorpio (27 Marzo 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Boh io credo di esserci riuscita e ci riesco ancora ora. Purtroppo bisogna essere in due per volerlo e farlo.


È il "riuscirci" che parla della forzatura da porre in atto

Quando "ci devi riuscire" e non viene spontaneo, di fatto la separazione naturale (tra coppia e famiglia) non c'è


----------



## Minerva (27 Marzo 2019)

comunque sia spesso manca semplicemente una maturità di base e una consapevolezza ben precisa riguardo la genitorialità.
penso che il discorso delle evasioni c'entri relativamente , non essendo così automatico il fatto che la stanchezza, la frustrazione e la fatica di allevare i figli (a fronte...credo di non doverlo spiegare di un amore che ci esplode dentro)porti alla ricerca di emozioni sentimentalsessuali.
mi pare un alibi facile e approssimativo.
la famiglia dovrebbe essere l'evoluzione della coppia .intendendo anche la coppia che non ha figli ma decide di unire il quotidiano condividendo comunque progetti di vario tipo.
si pensa forse che la coppia che vive eternamente da "fidanzati" abbia un futuro roseo ed eterno?
che il matrimonio o la convivenza sia "la tomba dell'amore" in realtà è un po' una cazzata , è forse più logico affermare semplicemente che sia difficile e difficoltoso vivere un amore duraturo, punto.
crescere figli è faticoso e nella fatica è facile finire nel vittimismo del "quanto sono trascurato", "quanto sono insostituibile e stanca" .
peccato che un momento così importante e meraviglioso sia vissuto senza l'esperienza che si acquisisce solo in seguito e che permetterebbe di godere e affrontare le cose diversamente.


----------



## Foglia (27 Marzo 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Probabilmente anche se trovavi uno che ti scopava e ti riempiva di coccole, avrebbe assunto evidenza un "vedere meglio"
> 
> Insomma come dire.. quando parlavo di "aiutare" mi riferivo a "aiutare la coppia" e non i singoli


Ma la coppia non è una entità che vive di vita propria!

La coppia e' fatta di due: due che si relazionano prima e durante eventuali figli. E bona: quel che c'è tra i due ce lo si trova prima, e pure dopo. Dopo diventa più evidente la funzionalità o la disfunzionalità. Ed è la scriminante tra quelli che dopo i figli  "e' stato una conferma di ciò che di bello c'era ed è ancora più bello", e quelli che "i figli non aiutano". Non aiutano chi? Generalmente non aiutano chi certe cose non vorrebbe evidenziarle  
Che pure può trattarsi di entrambi. Per carità. Quando invece. (come nel mio caso) riconosci una certa utilità dell'essere state rese visibili. (ancorché grosse come un elefante sin da prima) i figli aiutano senz'altro. Se lo domandi a mio marito ti risponde l'esatto opposto.


----------



## patroclo (27 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse non hai letto con attenzione





Jacaranda ha detto:


> Non l'ho letto da nessuna parte sai? ne fai una sintesi utilizzando il tuo metro di misura .. quasi fossi prevenuto ..
> Si parlava di genitori che mettono su famiglia e poi sentono come un peso la prole e di conseguenza (a volte ..perché spesso questa posizione l’hanno entrambi ) anche il coniuge che invece la vede in modo diverso ...
> l’immaturita’ è la causa di questo atteggiamento ..e cioè di chi non vorrebbe  rinunciare neanche a un minuto di se’ e sopporta con fatica invece di gioire ... e questo a prescindere dal fatto che tradisca o meno ...
> certo..spesso tradisce pure ..per evadere da una situazione per cui non è portato ...


Certo che non ho letto tutto, e se non sbaglio l'avevo anche premesso, ma le prime pagine sembravano proprio andare in questa solita direzione



alberto15 ha detto:


> esatto, e' una situazione "classica" : tua moglie ti ha "usato" per ottenere un figlio , dopodiche' sei stato accantonato. Come la mantide


....o magari si è semplicemente disinnamorata.....capita, cercare la risposta non è più una priorità


----------



## Nocciola (27 Marzo 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È il "riuscirci" che parla della forzatura da porre in atto
> 
> Quando "ci devi riuscire" e non viene spontaneo, di fatto la separazione naturale (tra coppia e famiglia) non c'è


Probabilmente ho sbaragliato verbo perché a me riusciva spontaneo anche perché mi sembrava una cosa “normale” è auspicabile 
Poi ho capito che non era così


----------



## Vera (27 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quando si hanno figli e poi crescono non ci si aspetta altro che creino una loro famiglia.
> La famiglia è casa, il luogo dove si può essere se stessi, tutti. È dove  tutti i membri possono dire di essere ombrosi, tristi o allegri sapendo di essere accolti.
> La coppia che deve essere amorosa si apre alla creazione della vita dei figli e si arricchisce da questa esperienza grandiosa.
> Come si fa a considerare la presenza dei figli solo una fatica, una distrazione da altri argomenti e interessi?
> ...


Crescere i figli è faticoso e difficile, inutile dire balle. È anche piacevole, divertente, soddisfacente. E' un arricchimento, ti aiuta a crescere, a pensare a qualcun altro prima che a te stessa. E forse è proprio questo sbagliato. 
Ho cercato di fare del mio meglio senza annullarmi e rinunciare a troppe cose. 
Ero giovanissima quando è nata ed è cresciuta con me. Ora è molto meglio di me


----------

